# Mehrere lokale Server über EINE IP



## aklive (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe Turtorials.de - Leser & Schreiber,

ich habe seit zwei Wochen eine feste IP und möchte nun folgendes realisieren:
1x Windows 2000 od. 2003 Server (eigener Server!)
1x Linux 9.1 Professional Server (eigener Server!)
Ist es nun möglich diese Server über EINE IP laufen zu lassen und sie unter
verschiedenen Subdomains anzusprechen um so die Ports zu erhalten?
Bsp:
WinServer:   server01.meinedomain.de: (Port 80, 21, ...)
LinuxServer: server02.meinedomain.de: (Port 80, 21, ...)
Ich benötige wegen verschiedenen Programmen beide Server!
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Antworten...

Alex


----------



## webfreak (8. Januar 2005)

Würde mal start auf nen internen DNS setzten...


----------



## aklive (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Webfreak,

kannst du das ein klein wenig genauer erklären? 
Oder kennst du eine Page im Netz, die das beschreibt?

Vielen Dank!,


Alex

P.s. Hat das ganze eventuell einen Fachbegriff?


----------

